# I've finally made some soap



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello to all of you. About three years ago I started thinking about making soap. I had been putting all of our cooking oils, grease etc. in an old pickle jar. But that mixture didn't look very appealing. When the jar would get full I would put the lid on it and then put it in the garbage. Then I started saving just the bacon grease. Now I have one of those dorm room size refrigerators full and then some. I looked on the internet back then and my search didn't yield any results. I wanted just a simple recipe like great grandma use to use. About 5 weeks ago I started searching again and found the info on how to do it including the LYE calculator. I had to purchase a few inexpensive tools, SS bowl, SS wisk. I already had a candy thermometer and Digital scale from my beer making stuff.  I also rounded up a small plastic bowl for water and a 4 oz plastic cup for the 100% LYE which I purchased at my local hardware store. I also ordered 2 6 cell MIC silicone molds.
Here is my current recipe that fits in my 12 cells.
25.25 oz of rendered bacon grease (lard)
multiply that by .1388 and it equals 3.5049 os of LYE
then multiply 3.5 times 2.3 to get the water measurement which is 8.05 oz of water

I rounded the LYE down to 3.5 oz and the water to 8 oz
I looked at several recipes an couldn't come up with the amount of water but twice I read that I should use a little more than twice the weight in water to LYE.
You may ask why I capitalize LYE? I have been writing it that way on all equipment involved so that it won't get mixed up with the food dishes.
Currently I'm not using distilled water. Our water here seems to work and has a PH of about 6.8. I call it the best water in the nation. Same type that Jack Daniels TSM is made from.
Here are the results of my first three attempts. Keep in mind that I don't have an electric mixer. Yet!
I rendered my grease in a 2 quart pot equal parts water and bacon grease. The first time that I boiled it I put in a tablespoon of salt. I let the grease congeal in the fridge then drained the water out from under the grease cake, added fresh water and boiling again and then doing that a 3rd time. I only used salt the first boil.
When everything was ready I put 8 oz of cold water in my plastic bowl, carefully poured 3.5 oz of LYE in to the water. I already had the grease heated up to about 150*F. When the grease and the LYE/water got down to ~120* I mixed them together. I hand stirred for several minutes and wasn't getting any change in the mix.
I would stir off an on through the hour. After an hour and ten minutes I finally got to the trace stage and the it quickly turned to pudding. It was setting up as I got the mix in to the molds. It took over a day to set up and after 5 days I put it in the freezer for several hours to get it to come out of the molds without damaging the soap bars.
A week later the 2nd batch. It took 1.5 hours to trace
The 3rd batch took 2 hours and ten minutes to trace
I have 3 questions:
Does the water have to be distilled or is mine good?
And is the fact that I am hand mixing vs. a stick type mixer matter? It seems as if I can whip air in to it, it traces faster.
Also I read somewhere that I can add a chemical to make it set up faster. What is it called?
Thanks for any input


----------



## Martha (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm fairly new to soaping, so take my suggestions for what they're worth.
- I would enter your weights into soapcalc to get the exact weight of the water and lye for your bacon fat.
- Generally we try to avoid getting bubbles into the soap as they leave small holes in the soap.
- A stick blender makes the batter reach trace in minutes vs. hours, which makes it much easier.
- Sodium lactate is often added to the lye water to harden the bars.
- And I would read, read, and read more about the steps so you avoid as many of the many problems there can be.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. I search my internet history and found that it was SODIUM NITRATE that someone had used in their homemade/handmade soap. has anyone here used this?

I found some info having to do with using SODIUM LACTATE
https://www.soapqueen.com/bramble-berry-news/sunday-night-spotlight-sodium-lactate/


----------



## Alexlane (Dec 17, 2019)

i agree with @Martha check out http://soapcalc.net/info/helptext.asp. if you haven't already. great site, helps A LOT. 
NaCl (table salt) solution as water weight for LYE water can also help to speed trace and harden bars.
also more natural additives like kaolin clay can help to thicken 
soaping at lower temps can also speed trace.

but definitely would suggest using a LYE calculator of some sort. much more reliable than fallible us 

Happy Soaping! cant wait to hear more!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I did use a LYE calculator for lard (.1388). I was close to 32% on the water.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 18, 2019)

Sodium Lactate will help your soap harden to make getting it out of the mold easier; 1 tea per pound of oils.

A stick blender would help to bring it to trace quicker.  Soap typically takes 18 to 24 hours to saponify.

Is your Lye food grade?  Not knowing what kind of water you have, I recommend distilled water.

I want to make bacon soap.


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 18, 2019)

Salt, you can add regular salt to help make soap hard


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 18, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Is your Lye food grade?  Not knowing what kind of water you have, I recommend distilled water.
> 
> I want to make bacon soap.



ROOTO brand. 100% Sodium Hydroxide


----------



## paragon (Dec 18, 2019)

I've also read that sodium acetate can make bars harder. I haven't done the AB test to confirm. To do this, replace half or all of your water with vinegar, and add extra lye to compensate. (Add enough to neutralize the vinegar, or use baking soda to reduce the consequence of adding too much.)


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 19, 2019)

Distilled water. I guess that I'm going to have to get my old pressure cooker and some copper tube out of the shed and distill me some water. I pay about $25- a month for 2500 gallons. I won't be buying any at W-mart when I pay a penny a gallon!


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 19, 2019)

paragon said:


> I've also read that sodium acetate can make bars harder. I haven't done the AB test to confirm. To do this, replace half or all of your water with vinegar, and add extra lye to compensate. (Add enough to neutralize the vinegar, or use baking soda to reduce the consequence of adding too much.)


  UGH WHAT?!?! never heard this


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 20, 2019)

@paragon. Thanks for your input. I'm not a Chemist nor am I ignorant. I'm inclined to stick with what I know and I don't really plan on moving over in to the "experimentation" phase. I do know enough about a few things, for instance, baking soda and vinegar have their own reaction. We learned this from Mom's kitchen and later in science class. When I started this endeavor I Said to myself that I am going to keep this process simple. Hence the name "KeepItSimpleSoap". There is an acronym in this country (USA) that many of us live by and I constantly remind myself... KISS. I have made 3 batches of soap in the past 3 weeks and I have had the same successful results. I'm simply wanting to add one near harmless chemical to speed up the process so that I can unmold in a 24 to 48 hour period. I have a bottle of Sodium Lactate almost on the way. Question for those who have used this product. Is this what I need? Click on the link.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/SODIUM-L...IVE-LIQUID-HUMECTANT-100-PURE-12-OZ/908038726


----------



## Nanette (Dec 20, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Distilled water. I guess that I'm going to have to get my old pressure cooker and some copper tube out of the shed and distill me some water. I pay about $25- a month for 2500 gallons. I won't be buying any at W-mart when I pay a penny a gallon!


I admire all the work you are willing to do re rendering your bacon fat, etc...


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 20, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @paragon. Thanks for your input. I'm not a Chemist nor am I ignorant.



Slow your roll, reasonably sure no one has suggested the later.



> When I started this endeavor I Said to myself that I am going to keep this process simple. Hence the name "KeepItSimpleSoap". There is an acronym in this country (USA) that many of us live by and I constantly remind myself... KISS. I have made 3 batches of soap in the past 3 weeks and I have had the same successful results.



I too believe in the KISS rule, even had a company called KISL (Keep It Simply Legal)...legal document preparation for Pro-Se litigants.  Now sure how KISS making your own distilled water or rendering your bacon grease it, but to each his/her own.



> I have a bottle of Sodium Lactate almost on the way. Question for those who have used this product. Is this what I need?



I wouldn't buy it as it says "60% natural".  I get mine from Brambleberry; $6.00 for 24 oz.  Even with the cost of shipping, you can throw in some other items and get a great deal.


----------



## Megan (Dec 20, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> I wouldn't buy it as it says "60% natural".  I get mine from Brambleberry; $6.00 for 24 oz.  Even with the cost of shipping, you can throw in some other items and get a great deal.


60% active is fairly common for sodium lactate. I've actually never seen another dilution.


----------



## CathyB (Dec 20, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Distilled water. I guess that I'm going to have to get my old pressure cooker and some copper tube out of the shed and distill me some water. I pay about $25- a month for 2500 gallons. I won't be buying any at W-mart when I pay a penny a gallon!



I'm intrigued by your post--it makes sense to distill water at home if you have a heat source that makes it affordable.  

Question--I understand how to distill oils, but with water, you're turning water into...water.  Where do the minerals go?  Do you end up with a mineral film on your source water pot?  I'm sure it's important not to let your pressure cooker boil dry, but being a doubting Debbie, I want evidence that the process is working!  

Thanks for this.  I'll definitely try it now that you've put the idea in my head!


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 20, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Where do the minerals go? Do you end up with a mineral film on your source water pot? I'm sure it's important not to let your pressure cooker boil dry, but being a doubting Debbie, I want evidence that the process is working!



Here you go:


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow i am so lost


----------



## Zing (Dec 20, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @paragon.  I have a bottle of Sodium Lactate almost on the way. Question for those who have used this product. Is this what I need? Click on the link.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/SODIUM-L...IVE-LIQUID-HUMECTANT-100-PURE-12-OZ/908038726


I'm not familiar with the Walmart product.  I get my sodium lactate from Brambleberry and I don't soap without it! https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-b...s-and-lye/liquids/sodium-lactate/V000439.html


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 21, 2019)

I would never use that, just use salt, SL is liquid salt and regular salt is way way cheeper.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 21, 2019)

Jennifer, How much table salt do you use with a pound of lard?


----------



## Rsapienza (Dec 21, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Jennifer, How much table salt do you use with a pound of lard?


Not Jennifer, but the rule of thumb is 1 tsp PPO (per pound of oil).


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 21, 2019)

One last question about table salt. Do I add it to my LYE/H2O mix, to the melted lard or to the total soap mix while it is still around 120*? I know that the salt needs to be able to dissolve in a warm liquid. I will making my next batch not long after breakfast.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 21, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> One last question about table salt. Do I add it to my LYE/H2O mix, to the melted lard or to the total soap mix while it is still around 120*? I know that the salt needs to be able to dissolve in a warm liquid. I will making my next batch not long after breakfast.



Easier to dissolve it in water than oil.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 21, 2019)

Is it ok to stir into the LYE/H2O mix after it has finished off gassing?

link to post with picture
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/picture-of-my-lard-soap.77519/


----------



## Dawni (Dec 21, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Is it ok to stir into the LYE/H2O mix after it has finished off gassing?


You add the salt and dissolve it completely in whatever liquid you're using before you add your lye 

I don't use sodium lactate anymore, but then again the "ease of unmolding" for me, which is usually why people use sodium lactate, is quite different since I HP mostly.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 21, 2019)

I know I'm a little late to the party but....

Since you are going make a lard soap you probably don't need to worry about ease of release or getting a hard bar.
I calculate your lye discount at about 1.5% so you should get a nice hard (44 of 29-54) bar with creamy lather (41 of 16-48) and a lasting bar (41higher lasts longer).


*Welcome to the forum and the fun of being a soap maker!!*


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Dec 21, 2019)

One teaspoon ppo. Added to your water b4 you put in lye


----------



## thetoe (Dec 22, 2019)

Doe's sodium lactate work better than table salt? Is it the same thing? I used it for the first time couple days ago and had good results!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 22, 2019)

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @paragon. Thanks for your input. I'm not a Chemist nor am I ignorant. I'm inclined to stick with what I know and I don't really plan on moving over in to the "experimentation" phase. I do know enough about a few things, for instance, baking soda and vinegar have their own reaction.


Vinegar reacted to sodium acetate actually makes for a harder bar of soap in my opinion over either SL or Salt. It is not experimentation it is proven how to turn it into sodium acetate by vinegar x 0.0357 =sodium acetate. I works wonderfully at 50-100% usage. While Keeping it Simple is a wonderful concept it does not necessarily create an awesome soap.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 22, 2019)

Before I knew that a hard bar of soap did not necessarily mean it lasted a long time, I did an experiment with Salt, Sodium Lactate and Beeswax and gave to my friends to test. The bars with the beeswax lasted the longest, but the ones with the Sodium Lactate seem to be preferred.  Of the three, most of the people disliked the Salt bars complaining about a sticky feeling or something "not as nice".  All came out of the molds about the same as far as my notes read, so as far as unmolding there was no winner.  Of the three, Sodium Lactate was the easiest to "play" with since it didn't have to be melted or dissolved.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm a beginner at soap making so at this point I am not trying to make an "awesome" soap. It would be good for all beginners to make a batch of Lard soap.  I'm still ignorant to all the various types and methods when it comes to soaping and then you add in the "artsy" aspect. Wow! I've seen some interesting soaps on here that involve multi colors, multiple ingredients and layering. It gives me an idea to make a cheesecake inspired layered soap. 
With Lard I'm making a 12 bar batch for about 80 cents, 6.67 cents a bar. The Lard is free and I'm not including the cost of my time and effort, (I'm sure the electricity cost a little)  just the cost of a 16 oz bottle of ROOTO 100% LYE at less than $ 4- a bottle.
Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------

